# La Cimbali Junior S/1 (circa 1999 model) Help before I throw it in the skip!!! :o(



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

now fixed, pls delete this post

thanks

richard


----------



## 7tenths (Mar 14, 2012)

Have you tried this guy, although you DO sound like you know what you are doing:

http://www.spanglefish.com/avicennassolution/index.asp?pageid=240390

He has just service/repaired my old Elektra Microcasa Semiautomatica (which is fitted with standard Elektra commercial parts, group head, PF etc etc).

Other than that....if you ARE going to throw it in the skip......how much would you want for it ?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I am really sorry for stating what may seem silly, but have you tried loosening the grind as after all not all machines use the same grind to make espresso. Also each machine can often make better coffee with varying doses.

It honestly sounds to me nothing more than a choking issue, with the grind being to fine.

Again apologies if this is something that you've already tried, I have just woken up


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

HI, I did try reducing the grind setting, this seemed to stop the water leaking out but then the coffee was very weak and had no crema. I have just put a layer of ptfe tape around the group head before adding the washer and this seems to stop the leak (tried with a blank filter to do a backflush and no leak) but I really don't like the idea of this as a permanant 'fix'. Will have to keep trying I guess but am currently working on a bigger La San Marco machine so will wait till have more time. Many thanks for the suggestion though and no, it certainly isn't a silly idea









Regards

Richard


----------



## Coffee Services (May 12, 2011)

Hi Richard

Have you tested how many bars of water pressure you getting in the group head??

If you not getting at least 7 to 10 bars, then the ulka pump is seeing its last days









If you are, then something is still blocked,most likely the group head or 3 way valve on the group head.

regards

Mike


----------



## EUG (May 15, 2012)

How is the flow without the handle fitted? I have come across group handles blocked with crud.

Try Espresso Underground he may have some answers

Grumps


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

Coffee Services said:


> Hi Richard
> 
> Have you tested how many bars of water pressure you getting in the group head??
> 
> ...


Hi Mike and thanks for the response. I don't unfortunately have a way of testing the pressure but have tried several pumps and I have maybe 15 of them spare so have ruled it as as a problem. The pressure seems to be there as it's almost as if it's too high - the water builds up pressure then starts leaking form the group head. It just makes no sense as my domestic Francis Francis machine uses the same pump and easilly creates perfect espresso with no leaks. It's almost as if the Cimbali is just a poor design and is not capable of making a proper drink.... Am so fed up with it as spent so much money and time on the rebuild and have never experienced a problem like this before.

Richard


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

EUG said:


> How is the flow without the handle fitted? I have come across group handles blocked with crud.
> 
> Try Espresso Underground he may have some answers
> 
> Grumps


Hi, I have totally dipped every part in acid and all is like new, plenty of flow without the handle attached... tearing my hair out now and have placed the machine up for sale on this site as can't waste any more time or money on it.

Richard


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi all and many thanks for all the help and suggestions. I spent most of today re stripping the group head and polishing all its surfaces. It now works and produces crema at last







Still for sale if anyone is interested.

I'd consider exchange for a grinder or non working espresso machine (depending on the type) as am always looking for more things to take to bits..

Richard


----------



## Coffee Services (May 12, 2011)

Hi Richard did you find a buyer?

If not i'd be interested...


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

Coffee Services said:


> Hi Richard did you find a buyer?
> 
> If not i'd be interested...


Hi, I put the machine on ebay in the end so will see what happens. Spent a few hours yesterday making sure it still works properly. Seems to be ok and also tightened up a few screws etc. so all ready to go.

If you are interested and wish to have a look at the machine then I'm happy to demo as would rather not have to pay ebays selling fees. Not sure where abouts you are and I'm in Suffolk, not far from Ipswich.

Regards

Richard


----------

